# All is well from Lake Tahoe CA



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Long Journey here but we are relaxing by Lake Tahoe just making sure all is well with both vehicles and catching up with some maintenance. . Next stop Yosemite National Park for a few days.

Keep you'll posted

Lovely weather here

Loddy :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

just Googled it Loddy, looks beautiful

Have you hired a motor-home over there?

Have a great time

Aldra


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Have a brilliant time there but keep a watchful eye (and ear) out for the bears. We were there a few years ago and had a close encounter with one - almost a brown trouser moment!
Yosemite is just jaw-droppingly stunning!
Bill


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Saw the piccies on the blog - happy days!  Take it all was well with the vehicles?

Aldra, they bought one last May over there & store it.

Dougie.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Lake Tahoe is stunning. Stayed a couple of nights on the northern shore, on the California side of the border - then drove round the top of the lake and part way down the eastern side, in Nevada. Spent a day at Secret Cove, which was out of this world. 

That was 18 months ago, and we still talk about it regularly. Our son and daughter-in-law live in San Francisco; we were visiting them and drove out from the city.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

We've got relatives in Fallbrook not too far away. It's a beutiful part of the world. I much prefer it to the SE coast.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Yosemite National Park wow that brings back some memories lovely place.

Swam in the river there amid cloud of mosquito's.

Andy


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

asprn said:


> Saw the piccies on the blog -
> 
> Dougie.


Do you have a link to the blog?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We are now at Columbia just north of Yosemite National Park, the road here was very interesting, after climbing about a hour you come across a sign unsuitable foe vehicles aver 25ft !!!!!!!!!!!
after a 115 mile detour you get to your destination 3 hours later than you thought, anyway lovely site ( Marble Quarry RV park ) very quiet and empty, temp today expected to reach 110 f 
8) , need to get the air/con mended on the jeep

Loddy


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Loddy,

Have a great holiday

We did Yosemite 10 years ago from San Fran to Lake Tahoe in seven days and 7 days in San Fransisco

The best holiday of our lives.... 

Pity you have to sleep!!


----------

